# nanoscale (adjetive)



## tvaldes

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problema a la hora de traducir nanoscale como adjetivo que es uno de los términos que se define en la norma ASTM E2456-06... 
Os pongo la definición completa, pero no tengo un problema con ella, sólo con cómo traducir "nanoscale"... ¿nanodimensionado?

nanoscale, adj—having one or more dimensions from approximately
1 to 100 nanometers (nm).

Espero vuestras sugerencias, gracias por anticipado.
Teresa


----------



## 0scar

Probablemente _nano escalar_


----------



## Grux

Estoy con Oscar, aunque quizá podría escribirse junto: "nanoescalar".


----------



## tvaldes

No me gusta mucho nano escalar, porque escalar tiene un significado completamente distinto

RAE: *3**.     * adj._ Fís._ Dicho de una magnitud física: Que carece de dirección, como la temperatura. U. t. c. s. m.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Grux

Nanoescalar (todo junto) sí es bastante usado, como se puede comprobar en google.


----------



## tvaldes

Os pongo otros fragmentos que tal vez permitan buscar mejores alternativas en cada contexto:
_
nanoscience, n—the study of nanoscale materials, processes, phenomena, or devices_
Aquí podría ser materiales nanoescalados pero materiales nanoescalares... suena raro...

_nanostructured, adj—containing physically or chemically distinguishable components, at least one of which is nanoscale in one or more dimensions._
_
nanotechnology, n—A term referring to a wide range of technologies that measure, manipulate, or incorporate materials and/or features with at least one dimension between approximately 1 and 100 nanometers (nm). Such applications exploit the properties, distinct from bulk/macroscopic systems, of nanoscale components_


Al final lo que me sale más natural es materiales con dimensiones en la nanoescala... pero es demasiado largo... alguna otra sugerencia please?


----------



## tvaldes

Grux said:


> Nanoescalar (todo junto) sí es bastante usado, como se puede comprobar en google.



Grux, pero todas las páginas que aparecen son o colombianas o traducciones muy malas de inglés (USA/Puerto Rico)...


----------



## Grux

En español no hay ninguna palabra equivalente reconocida por la RAE, y lo más correcto sería utilizar "dimensiones de nanoescala". Pero si queremos utilizar una sola palabra, creo que lo más empleado es nanoescalar. Este tipo de palabras es bastante común en el lenguaje técnico en general. Por ejemplo en el contexto de la meteorología se emplean términos parecidos: mesoescalar, microescalar...


----------



## tvaldes

Grux said:


> En español no hay ninguna palabra equivalente reconocida por la RAE, y lo más correcto sería utilizar "dimensiones de nanoescala". Pero si queremos utilizar una sola palabra, creo que lo más empleado es nanoescalar. Este tipo de construcción es bastante común en el lenguaje técnico en general. Por ejemplo en el contexto de la meteorología se emplean términos parecidos: mesoescalar, microescalar...



Pero estos mesoescalar/microescalar de meteorología ¿no implican que no hay cambios según la dirección? ¿solo se refieren a la escala?
Estoy siendo un poco pesada, lo siento


----------



## Grux

Se refieren a la escala. En esas palabras "-escalar" no tiene el significado que dices. 
En efecto en Física hay magnitudes "escalares" (que no tienen dirección) y "vectoriales" (las que sí la tienen), pero si se escribe "mesoescalar" todo junto, cualquiera que esté familiarizado con la jerga técnica entenderá que no se está usando con este significado, sino que se está haciendo referencia a la escala.


----------



## SiGFRi

Buenas, 

Yo diría nanoescale = *escala nanométrica *o *de escala nanométrica.*

Si quieres usar una sola palabra estoy con Grux, las palabras compuestas muchas veces cambian un poco el signicado origanal de las palabras conformantes.

Saludos.


----------



## translator.cat

Hola.

Yo también me he estado peleando con estos términos "nano", y, aunque sea meses más tarde, dejo aquí consignada una posible solución (el término existe y se utiliza, aunque sea poco, como compruebo en el Google): *nanoscópico*.

Me encuentro, por ejemplo, con la frase siguiente:

"The common Antarctic diatoms species Corethron criophilum and C. pennatum are exquisite examples for integrated mechanics on the micro- and nanoscale."

Yo lo traduciría:

"  Las especies de diatomeas antárticas _Corethron criophilum_ y _C. penatum_ son magníficos ejemplos de mecánica integrada a escala microscópica y nanoscópica."

Espero que sea útil. Saludos


----------

